# Small leaf carpet plant with deepest roots



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Sean W. said:


> Whats goin on guys,
> 
> Thinking about setting up dirted tank with a black blasting sand cap, and I was looking for a small leaf carpet plant that has a nice root system that could penetrate the sand cap and make it down into the dirt. Obviously HC goes right out the window.
> 
> ...


In my experience Monte Carlo roots have grown around 1" deep max but that could be just from what I can see at the front.

I think Glosso has a bigger root system, but I've never grown it myself.

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

I would go pearl weed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Willcooper said:


> I would go pearl weed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have a pearl weed carpet, roots are about 2" deep (rough estimate)


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Is Marsilea crenata small enough ? They do have long roots and establish a good mesh. Plus they enjoy a dirt underlayer

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Glosso will root all the way down to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

what are some of the different characteristics between Monte Carlo and Glosso?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I have only grown glosso. It is very aggressive. Needs med-high light and CO2. Leaves are about the size of a dried pinto bean. Holds close to the substrate when trimmed.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

My best luck with roots is with Monte Carlo. It seems to throw down a ton of roots for me and has quite a strong grip (which I appreciate while trimming). I also like that it has relatively small leaves, and tends to "creep" more in my tank, and looks more "carpet-ish" to me. I struggle with pearlweed in the same tank... but I'm sure I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> what are some of the different characteristics between Monte Carlo and Glosso?


Monte carlo is a lovely plant with a leaf size similar to HC. It creeps along the substrate like a vine. Sometimes, this means it can get kind of messy. It will start to aggressively grow over itself, suffocating older growth. I have also had some experience with monte carlo growing algae when under high light, in a tank that had algae no where else. I have had better success with this plant in medium light.

Glosso has a larger leaf size but is definitely still a small-leaf carpeting plant. Its first instinct is to grow upward like a stem plant, but if you are brutal enough with the scissors it will stay low. In sand, glosso might even spread via underground runners, which in my opinion has a nicer aesthetic than the scraggly vines of monte carlo. If you need a high light plant, glosso might be a better bet. I have grown a very thick, bright green glosso carpet in sand capped dirt. The trick is to just go completely Genghis Khan when you prune it: you must discipline it into carpeting.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

I think im leaning more towards Monte Carlo...


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

Ive had algea issues with monte carlo on many different attempts. I just recently bought a small potted clump of dwarf 4 leaf clover. The tall pieces are from original purchase but as you can see after 3 days i have runners everywhere and deep roots. If under correct lighting you can achieve carpet style growth. Very small leafs


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Rrny said:


> Ive had algea issues with monte carlo on many different attempts. I just recently bought a small potted clump of dwarf 4 leaf clover. The tall pieces are from original purchase but as you can see after 3 days i have runners everywhere and deep roots. If under correct lighting you can achieve carpet style growth. Very small leafs


Do I see marsilea crenata in that photo, or is it just glosso?


Marsilea crenata is another easy to care for carpeting plant. It looks similar to glosso, but it's actually a type of fern, strangely enough.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Sean W. said:


> I think im leaning more towards Monte Carlo...




It's a beautiful plant. Fairly easy to care for as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rrny (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes it is marsilea crenata. Im not sure why my image came in so low res. But i bought those at about 4 inches high, within days i had all those runners. Unfortunately they are running right into my patch of dwarf baby tears so i may pull the runners. Im very interested to see how the MC grows though. So far i like the growth height so we shall see.


----------

